# innovator nitro bream rods any comments/reviews



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Been looking at getting a new bream rod to match a daiwa caldia 2000...anyone got a ultrabream or ultraspin 1-3 kilo? might need a smaller reel 1500 sized maybe?
as a serial car door tip buster the no questions insurance policy is awesome.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

they have a quite high initial cost but they promise of a lifetime guarantee, is a biggy. especially since my last rod tip breakage last weekend


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i like the ultrabream finesse


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

I have a Nitro UltraBream finesse 6'6" 2 piece matched with a Daiwa Airity 2506.
Fantastic rod very sensitive and good for flicking light Plastics as well as Hard Body lures and still has plenty of grunt for its rating when needed, my PB to date with this rod is a 45cm bream.
With the light reel (the Airity is 195g) the balance is great and I can flick it all day


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

hey buff where did you get yours from and how much


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

buff said:


> I have a Nitro UltraBream finesse 6'6" 2 piece matched with a Daiwa Airity 2506.
> Fantastic rod very sensitive and good for flicking light Plastics as well as Hard Body lures and still has plenty of grunt for its rating when needed, my PB to date with this rod is a 45cm bream.
> With the light reel (the Airity is 195g) the balance is great and I can flick it all day


tyvm for the info. thats a "decent" bream to give the rod its raps with too I didn't know they made them that big


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

there are some pics around the place of a 52cm model caught along the SA metro coastline!


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

@ fishnfreak
Picked mine up from Fisherman's Paradise on Pirie St in the City, the day I got mine they were having a 20% off sale but with picking up another Airity at the same time I got a bit more off the overall price, normal price will be (from memory) around the $250 mark but don't quote me on that  .
Also his price for most bream size lures (sa40, Bassday, Jackall and ZipBaits) are about the best in town (SX40 the new colours for $16.95)


----------

